# Chokoloskee Kayak Camping Advice



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Check first with the Ranger station about permits before just throwing a tent, I'm not a camper but think you need a permit. 

If going outside plan the trip with the tides, its a tuff paddle against the tidal current going thru the passes.


----------



## culligan (May 5, 2016)

The northern park boundary Camp lulu/tiger key is a great spot and right out front. You’ll need a permit for tiger (online now). Camp lulu is part of 10k it is first come first serve I believe, plenty of beach. If you want to go south weather permitting , you could paddle out front to pavilion key and come thru the chatham river on your way home. Stay on a chickee in the back one night to break up the paddle. Sweetwater or crooked creek. You can always go farther then this if your willing. Lots of great fishing everywhere.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

If launching at Chokoloskee Island Park (now Chokoloskee Island "Resort"), I'd think about camping at Jewell Key. Try to ride the tides if you can. You have to get a permit at recreation.gov. I have not camped there, but I've had decent luck both out front and on the bay side. You will see that the gulf side of the key has some rocky bottom and some grass. The bay side, look for reds around the mangroves. You might also try your luck in the area where Chokoloskee bay meets the bars and islands leading toward the gulf. FYI: Noseeums can be worse than miserable. If I'm out anywhere near dark or early and there might not be any wind, then my outfit is long sleeves, long pants, gloves, socks, buff around the neck ready to put it over my hat and a head net within reach. I have camped at Crooked Creek and some of the other chickees, and the chickees are nice, and you don't have to worry much about racoons, but you can only stay one night and if you stay at a beach you can walk around, fish and see the sunset. First trip, I'd suggest the outside islands. Captain Kumiski has some reports on this board from kayak trips to Jewell Key.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks guys for the great info!

I'll look into everything you mentioned and plan accordingly. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

If camping in the Park you'll need to check in at the Ranger Station in Everglades City and reserve your site, you can only reserve 24 hours in advance... at least that's how it was Pre Covid. A good campsite right out front of Choko is Rabbit Key, easy to get to and about half way between Choko to Pavilion. Rabbit has a decent beach on the East Side of the island. Pavilion is a great camping spot for beach camping but you'll need to pull up your britches for that trek. Especially if the wind picks up. You'll need to bring all your own water as there is no fresh water to access, so make sure your kayak can accommodate your 1 gallon per person per day. No see Ums will be righteous at sunrise and sunset. Plan your trip to and from your desired camping areas WITH the tides, it will be a miserable experience if your trying to get out front on an incoming tide and vise versa. What kind of kayaks will you be taking?


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

High tide Friday at Chokoloskee is 11:22 am. I need to check the weather. 

We have Hobie Outbacks. No problem carrying plenty of water, gear, firewood, etc.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Winds Friday ENE 5-10 shifting to N 5-10 by Sunday morning.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

As to the permits, here is how I think it works, at least how I have done it: go to Recreation.gov to reserve the campsite (look up Everglades Wilderness Permits) and pay your fee. It'll ask you where you are leaving from, etc. Then on the day of your trip go to the ranger station and get your permit.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

We fished down by Turkey Key this past Sunday...they called for NE winds @ 5mph...it was dead East 10-15mph most of the day.. Just prepare for those wind forecasts to be a bit off.

If you have a mid day high you'll want to either leave ass early the day of departure...of do an afternoon launch a day early to ride the tide out.

Flowing with the tides not only makes life a hell of a-lot easier but you'll also be able to fish your way out!


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Well of course something came up last minute at work and I wasn’t able to get there today. This work stuff is really getting in the way!

Might salvage the trip by going tomorrow and just staying one night.

Only other option is next weekend.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the pointers. 

Ended up going yesterday and staying last night at Rabbit Key. Just got back in. 

Didn’t do well fishing but the scenery was unbeatable. Great to go somewhere and feel left alone. Highlight was my son drifting over a pod of tarpon and seeing them explode out of the water all around him. Think he needed a change of shorts!

Lol, feel like an old dog though! Kayak is great but it’s time to get back in a skiff.


----------

